# رجاء كتاب Mechanical Engineering Design, 7/or 8 by shigley



## عبد الرحمن منون (22 مايو 2008)

*رجاء كتاب Mechanical Engineering Design, 7/or 8 by shigley*


----------



## عبد الرحمن منون (23 مايو 2008)

رفع........................


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, قمت بالبحث عن الكتاب ووجدت كتاب لهذا المؤلف ولكن لم أتأكد من الإصدار
يمكنك تحميل الكتاب من خلال الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.com/files/7420273...esign.rar__ac4e58a__via_gigapedia.info__.html
أو من خلال تحميل كلا الرابطين التاليين
http://mihd.net/zlo0aw
http://mihd.net/k03ico
وتقبل تحياتي :77:​


----------

